# Turbo from e-bay what you think



## 300m_on_xxx (Jul 17, 2007)

i fond this turbo here for mt 93 325is
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...1QQihZ011QQcategoryZ33742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

you guys thing its good for the money 
you guys think its good,ok,sucks let me know thanks


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

"For the money" it is good. But, you need to spend more to get a quality turbo, wastegate, intercooler, and plumbing.

I wouldn't buy a turbo kit of eBay - I want a local a$$ to kick if something goes wrong.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Emission said:


> "For the money" it is good. But, you need to spend more to get a quality turbo, wastegate, intercooler, and plumbing.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a turbo kit of eBay - I want a local a$$ to kick if something goes wrong.


+1 turbo kits on ebay are a BIG NO!!!


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I wouldn't buy a broom off Ebay.


----------



## 300m_on_xxx (Jul 17, 2007)

what will be good turbo for my car??? some links will be great thanks


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

There is no ECU upgrade? There could be thousands trying to tune if there is no software.

Save a little extra and get a reputable one from AA or VF


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

300m_on_xxx said:


> what will be good turbo for my car??? some links will be great thanks


How much HP do u want?


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

JC5 said:


> There is no ECU upgrade? There could be thousands trying to tune if there is no software.
> 
> Save a little extra and get a reputable one from AA or VF


Upgrade hmm no need for that if you are not going for more then 600HP So yeah u ll need motec hehe :thumbup:


----------



## xxx008xxx (Aug 27, 2005)

mrsweden said:


> Upgrade hmm no need for that if you are not going for more then 600HP So yeah u ll need motec hehe :thumbup:


mmmm....metec....:bow:


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

Haha yeah thats porn in this world


----------

